# Russian Basses revisited



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

Hardly a new subject - it has been dicussed many times on this forum, but whay not consiider an update.

I just fell over this magical performance of Gremin's aria:






Comments please


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

aussiebushman said:


> Hardly a new subject - it has been dicussed many times on this forum, but whay not consiider an update.
> 
> I just fell over this magical performance of Gremin's aria:
> 
> ...


This was my introduction to Shtokolov a few years ago. I just fell over it too. How does one country produce so many great basses?


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

aussiebushman said:


> Hardly a new subject - it has been dicussed many times on this forum, but whay not consiider an update.
> 
> I just fell over this magical performance of Gremin's aria:
> 
> ...


Haven't heard that name for a long time and I'm thrilled you put him here. I agree, That's just a wonderful rendition of the aria. I loved it!


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

Try Lev Sibiryakov. In my opinion, not in the class of Shtokolov. The voice is lighter and perhaps less anguished. He could be a baritone rather than a bass.

https://artsandculture.google.com/a...egin-lev-sibiryakov-bass/JwFzWOolr77Urg?hl=en

And Gil Zilkha is worth hearing - again though, not in the same class as Shtokolov:






Finally, why not consider a Bulgarian? In the USSR until 1989 - Christoff was arguably one of the greatest basses of all:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

This aria just grabs my heart. Thank you so much for [posting it. I (hopefully) will be seeing Onegin in April and cannot wait to hear it once again.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Isn't this simply exquisite?


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks Nina

Other than Tchaikovsky, let's not overlook Boris Godunov. Here is Shtokolov again






IMHO even better than Chaliapin:


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

Let's not overlook Alexander Kipnis. A flexible and beautiful voice:





and why not Wagner?


----------

